# Odds & Ends



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 20, 2010)

```
<p><strong>Announcement murmurs

<span style="font-weight: normal;">According to a submission on the Swedish fotography website <a href="www.fotosidan.se" target="_self">www.fotosidan.se</a> a Canon Sweden representative has leaked that the 60D will be presented on July 21st.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong>Record-Breaking Photosensitivity

<span style="font-weight: normal;">SiOnyx Inc., in collaboration with the Army Research Office (ARO), has successfully demonstrated pixel-scale detectors with room temperature Detectivity (D*) exceeding 1×10(14) Jones.  This represents a full 10x improvement over traditional silicon detectors, setting a record for performance that paves the way for SiOnyx to lead in new sponsored research programs with the Army Night Vision and Electronic Sensors Directorate (NVESD) and Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA).</span></strong></p>
<p><strong>Read More: <a href="http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/sionyx-demonstrates-record-breaking-photosensitivity-with-new-light-detectors-96894324.html">http://www.prnewswire.com/</a></strong></p>
<p><em>thanks Jake & Daniel</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## wuschba (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Odds & Ends*

So, well, today is the 21th. Where would Canon do such an announcement or where could we here from it first?


----------



## Cobalt720 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Odds & Ends*

Damn, I've been ready for this camera (60d) for too long!


----------



## gkreis (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Odds & Ends*

I give up. I am not going to read the rumors site anymore. Actually, if I could put a filter on the site that only email me CR2 or CR3 items, MAYBE I would read that.

Otherwise... this is a huge waste of time. I don't mean any disrespect, but how many times can you hear something that is not true? I have a dysfunctional relationship with this site. ;-/


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Odds & Ends*



gkreis said:


> I give up. I am not going to read the rumors site anymore. Actually, if I could put a filter on the site that only email me CR2 or CR3 items, MAYBE I would read that.
> 
> Otherwise... this is a huge waste of time. I don't mean any disrespect, but how many times can you hear something that is not true? I have a dysfunctional relationship with this site. ;-/



The announcement dates for the 60D have been annoying. I haven't received the usual CR3 thing yet, and I'm going to wait for that before I post anything again.

Here's the issue with rumors.

If I don't post something and another site does. I can get upwards of 100 emails telling me about the rumor on another site. So I almost post stuff so that doesn't happen.

I have to find a balance.


----------



## noobie (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Odds & Ends*

Thanks for all the rumors you put out there it gives us a good indication of what the pulse of the market, there have been a few camera announcements in the last few days it sounds like things are starting to pick up in advance of the big shows. Thanks again love the site. I probably visit it like 20 times a day ;D


----------



## FelixT (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Odds & Ends*

man it's just rumours~
I've been waiting for 60D for over half a year, this site keeps me waiting lol


----------



## Cobalt720 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Odds & Ends*



FelixT said:


> man it's just rumours~
> I've been waiting for 60D for over half a year, this site keeps me waiting lol



HAHAH, Same here BRO! I was going to get the T2I, but it felt small in my hands and i figured I could wait a couple months. 6 months later... still waiting!


----------



## wuschba (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Odds & Ends*



Cobalt720 said:


> FelixT said:
> 
> 
> > man it's just rumours~
> ...


+1 same here. It's just rumors and it helps waiting a lot!


----------



## Joel (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Odds & Ends*



FelixT said:


> I've been waiting for 60D for over half a year, this site keeps me waiting lol



+1


----------



## Brock (Feb 7, 2013)

*Who's Fabricating the sensors?*

Did Canon secretly build a smaller fab?

It seems impossible they'd be able to push 40+MP on a full frame sensor w/ 500nm tech.

I wonder if they're going to use Sony to fab, since Nikon recently switched to Toshiba.

I just hope the sensors don't inherit Sony's color inaccuracies. That's the main reason I prefer canon, true to life colors.

Perhaps if they did have Sony fab it, they'd be using a Canon sensor design which will give similar results to their current designs, but with higher MP.

In an ideal world. Fingers crossed.


----------



## rpt (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Who's Fabricating the sensors?*



Brock said:


> Did Canon secretly build a smaller fab?
> 
> It seems impossible they'd be able to push 40+MP on a full frame sensor w/ 500nm tech.
> 
> ...


18 * 1.6 * 1.6 = 46.08...


----------

